# Shrimp



## sozza (Sep 20, 2006)

I was just looking for some information about freshwater shrimp?
I am looking at putting a few in my 57L unheated freshwater tank... I was just wondering if there are any requirements for keeping them ie group numbers, food, plants or wood, anything like that I should know, as I have had absolutely no experience with shrimp at all!!

Any help would be much appreciated.

Cheers.


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

Ghost Shrimp might work and I usually just throw in some Anacharis and a small terra cotta pot with the bottom knocked out, and feed a half of an algea waffer or less every other day. Mine do well with what I have just suggested.


----------



## GumboJones (Mar 6, 2006)

Yea, and ghost shrimp are cheap. Less then a dollar, and as low as 20 cents in some places. The only thing you should knwo about shrimp is that they are very sensative to water quality. So long as your tank is fairly well kept they should be fine. Ghosts will just eat all the leftover food on the bottom of tha tank. You can feed them sinking pellets or something, but they're better used to eat leftovers.


----------



## dolifisis (Sep 27, 2006)

I have one little ghost shrimp that hangs out in a terra cotta pot. He's so fun to watch.


----------

